# Buying my first Fronty



## tbenemann (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm on the market for a used 2009-2011 4X4Crew Cab/4D/AT. Assuming one is well-maintained over the life of the vehicle, roughly how many miles can I expect to get out of a Fronty from these model years? Thanks!


----------



## netxtown (Jun 24, 2016)

2005 SE V6 @ 224,000.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

netxtown said:


> 2005 SE V6 @ 224,000.


Netxtown,

Alway's glad to hear from those with high mileage.

Is this with the original radiator without the Auto Tranmission Radiator Bypass?

I've seen Mileage #'s over 300K,, but yet to see over 400K yet, but with Good Maintenance and No Abuse,, I don't see a problem.

Good Luck


----------



## maryjo (Apr 18, 2017)

Hello everyone! I am planning to lease a Nissan Maxima SR https://dsrleasing.com/car-listings/2017-nissan-maxima-sr-3-5l-lease-529-mo/ Any comments or opinions for this deal? Can anyone help as this is going to be my first deal! Thanks!


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

maryjo said:


> Hello everyone! I am planning to lease a Nissan Maxima SR https://dsrleasing.com/car-listings/2017-nissan-maxima-sr-3-5l-lease-529-mo/ Any comments or opinions for this deal? Can anyone help as this is going to be my first deal! Thanks!


Hello Maryjo,

Check out Truecar.com, to see lowest price that the car that you want, sold for. If someone else got it for that price,, then so can you.

I personally have alway's preferred to purchase rather than lease, but in certain situation's leaseing may be a better option. With interest rate's still low, purchaseing make's sense to me. Just make sure that you pay the lowest price possible on a New Car or Truck.

Be sure to test drive a New Frontier. Lot's of advantage's in owning a Truck, and in an SV version, you'll save quiet a bit of Money, with much lower payment's. Food for thought.

Be sure to check out Truecar.com, to see what the lowest price paid for the vehicle that you want though.

Good Luck in however you decide to go.


----------



## netxtown (Jun 24, 2016)

BRubble - I did the radiator by-pass as soon as I heard about it. Just glad I did before anything snapped. I did get the dreaded timing chain buzz - so had it replaced. Other than that just small incidentals (crankshaft position sensor, worn upper control arm bushings, and engine mounts. But the engine and tranny run smooth and sweet. No scary sounds, no leaks, no stranded on side of the road. This fronty has been an excellent truck - and I will buy another sooner or later.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

netxtown said:


> BRubble - I did the radiator by-pass as soon as I heard about it. Just glad I did before anything snapped. I did get the dreaded timing chain buzz - so had it replaced. Other than that just small incidentals (crankshaft position sensor, worn upper control arm bushings, and engine mounts. But the engine and tranny run smooth and sweet. No scary sounds, no leaks, no stranded on side of the road. This fronty has been an excellent truck - and I will buy another sooner or later.


Netxtown,

You are doing Great,, and staying on top of Preventative Maintenance.

Before this '13 SV Frontier, I had a '93 Hardbody that I drove for 20 year's as Daily Driver. It was a good one,, and still running good,, but at 20 year's, I figured it's about time to get another New truck. I looked and drove them all, includeing Full size Chevy, Ford, & Ram. The Frontier won out over all of them for me. I can't say that this '13 is the Best Truck, but for the money,, it was the best truck for the money for me. So far so good.

Another thing that I figured out after I got this V6 Frontier,, is that the different Trim Level's have different Rear Axle Drive Ratio's. The V6 Extended Cab's, at least with the '13 model year has the Lowest Drive Ratio. That translate's to Lower Engine RPM's at a given speed. At 70 mph, my engine rpm is a little below 2K rpm's. That's with Automatic 5 speed transmission, 16 inch wheel's and 2 wheel drive. I was wondering why mine was getting such good MPG. So far I'm averageing 20.4 mpg.

If you decide to go with Nissan again, be sure to give Nissan Consumer Affair's a Call and Request a VPP, which is an Owner Loyalty Discount. The VPP that they gave me,, made the difference. They have different one's, so respectfully ask for the best one that they can give you. Mine was 1K $'s below dealer invoice and anything that I could negotiate lower than that on the total price of the Truck.

Here's hopeing that your Frontier will keep giveing you good service.


----------



## MaybeNissan (May 28, 2017)

*first one? me too*

I had the same question. Thanks for the info.

I am looking at a 15 Frontier, crewcab, 4x4, sv. I drove it for a couple of days on my actual trek to and from work. Put 150 +/- miles on it and got 21.6 mpg.

I did this drive to rule out the Frontier based on mpg. That didn't happen but it seems very unusual from what I've read on here.

BTW my driving is rural. No 4 lane, no city. drive 10 miles, then turn and drive 10 more, etc.

fuelly.com doesn't support this either. I filled up both times at the same pump and can do math.

I drove 60-65 mostly, not babying but not aggressively either.

Frontier still in running. Is this one of the "good gear ratio" models? Something I'm missing?

Thanks


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

*Good MPG*

"I am looking at a 15 Frontier, crewcab, 4x4, sv. I drove it for a couple of days on my actual trek to and from work. Put 150 +/- miles on it and got 21.6 mpg.

I did this drive to rule out the Frontier based on mpg. That didn't happen but it seems very unusual from what I've read on here.

BTW my driving is rural. No 4 lane, no city. drive 10 miles, then turn and drive 10 more, etc."

Which Brand and Grade of Gas? Next fillup I'll see if I can find that brand and grade to use and check my mileage.

I didn't think that the 4x4's got that good, but if you did,, then sound's like a good Rear End Ratio to me. 

Let us know if you get it and the future mileage.


----------



## MaybeNissan (May 28, 2017)

Phillips 66 gas, just bc the station was close. regular unleaded 87 octane. 

I was very surprised at the mileage. Haven't gotten it bought yet.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

MaybeNissan said:


> Phillips 66 gas, just bc the station was close. regular unleaded 87 octane.
> 
> I was very surprised at the mileage. Haven't gotten it bought yet.


I've found that different brand's of gasoline give me different MPG. For a while now,, I've been useing Shell. So far my MPG Average is 20.4 . I guess it's about time to start testing other Brand's to see which one, give's me the best MPG.

Next time I see a Phillips 66 gas station, I need to stop in and fillup to see how mine does.


----------



## FrontierFred (Sep 18, 2015)

BRubble said:


> Hello Maryjo,
> 
> Check out Truecar.com, to see lowest price that the car that you want, sold for. If someone else got it for that price,, then so can you.
> 
> ...


Also, if you have USAA, or have a friend with USAA, you can get used prices for vehicles purchased from dealers, which might help you negotiate. I can't speak much about buying used vehicles, but for new vehicles the USAA price tends to be lower than Truecar and Cars.com. That might apply as well to used vehicles.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

FrontierFred said:


> Also, if you have USAA, or have a friend with USAA, you can get used prices for vehicles purchased from dealers, which might help you negotiate. I can't speak much about buying used vehicles, but for new vehicles the USAA price tends to be lower than Truecar and Cars.com. That might apply as well to used vehicles.


Fred,

If I understand you Correctly; I wasn't saying to go by True Car's Price, but that they show Who Paid the Least Amount of Money in your Area(At the Top of Their price Graft)for that Same Vehicle. That's the Price that I went by to Negotiate my Frontier Purchase. The Price that I paid was also Lower than the Price that TrueCar was giveing for that same Truck.

I skipped all that Dealer Prep, etc, and offered them an Out The Door Price. If One person get's the same Vehicle at the Lowest Price,, then Another Person can get it for that Price as well.

It's Public information, what people pay for New Vehicle's,, so I guess TrueCar has access to that information, to be able to post What the Lowest Price was Paid for that Vehicle.


----------



## FrontierFred (Sep 18, 2015)

BRubble said:


> Fred,
> 
> If I understand you Correctly; I wasn't saying to go by True Car's Price, but that they show Who Paid the Least Amount of Money in your Area(At the Top of Their price Graft)for that Same Vehicle. That's the Price that I went by to Negotiate my Frontier Purchase. The Price that I paid was also Lower than the Price that TrueCar was giveing for that same Truck.
> 
> ...


I understood. However, my wife and I just bought a new car last month, and the USAA price was lower than the lowest purchase price shown on TrueCar by several hundred dollars. I don't know why that was. Maybe TrueCar hadn't updated its database recently? Beats me. Also, I noticed the amount of discount through USAA varies by car maker. For example, their discounts on the Toyotas we researched were stingy (not as good as TrueCar or Cars.com), but Subarus and Nissans were discounted heavily.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Fred,

We're on the same page then, so to speak.

Buying a New Vehicle and trying not to pay more than other's are paying for the same Vehicle is difficult as the Dealer's keep moveing the Goal Post.

I can't say that I paid the least,, but I paid the least that I was able to at the time. On the 2013 SVV6 KC Frontier, I offered the Local Dealer 1K $'s more than I offered the Dealer in another State(About 125 Mile's from me). The Local Dealer tried to Flim Flam me. The Dealer in the other State took the lower offer and said, come get it.  Since 1988 I've bought 3 New Truck's, and they've all come from a Dealer in Another State. Have to be extra careful when buying out of state, as some State's don't reciprocate on Sale's Tax, and if they don't, then just make sure to pay sale's tax back in Your State.

I'm glad that you got a Great Deal, and I wish that Everybody could, but I still see some paying more than MSRP. 

Enjoy Your New Vehicle and Watch out for the Crazy Driver.


----------

